# Golf based retirement



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

After a bit of advise on behalf of a friend of mine who wants to move over and be near a golf course.
He doesn't mind where in the country he's based but would like access to a local golf course and preferably somewhere not so hot. My initial thoughts were Tagaytay but all other suggestions would be more than welcome.
As an aside he's in his late 60's and single, so no need to worry about local schools etc.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Baguio


----------

